# Water cooling problem



## Pete1burn (May 1, 2009)

Before anyone freaks out, I'm home with my wife now.  

I ran into a problem.  I have Zalman VF900s on my 4850X2.  If I put the card in the first PCIe slot on the M4A79T, the cooling fins are hitting the next PCI slot down.  The bottom slot is the only one it will fit in, but if I put it there, it's touching the pins on the bottom of the motherboard for the reset switch, etc.  

I'm not sure what to do.  I don't want to put the stock fans back on because they were loud as hell.  I'm also not sure I want to add them to the loop at this point.  I have two MCW60 R2 blocks for it, but it's cool and silent with the VF900s so I had decided against it originally.

I can take a pic if it will explain better.

Also, with the card in, the EK res won't fit in the only place I can see that it would, right in the middle between the mobo and the drive cages.  So now that positioning is messed up too.


----------



## Binge (May 1, 2009)

why not take some non-conductive material and cover the pins in question?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2009)

can we get an image?

I realize this is a multi-core card, but basic instalation of these should not interfear with the mobo at all really. I'm guessing you have them rotated 90* to make them fit or something?


----------



## _jM (May 1, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> can we get an image?
> 
> I realize this is a multi-core card, but basic instalation of these should not interfear with the mobo at all really. I'm guessing you have them rotated 90* to make them fit or something?



Im wondering how he mounted these as well.

Can we get a CLEAR img of the inside of the case to see where your putting the res. Also get another img of the VGA itself so we can see the cooler(s) that are mounted aswell?


----------



## SonDa5 (May 1, 2009)

That fan is slightly offset. Have you tried spiining it around in different position?


Will the new Accelero 3 fan fit on there?
Probably a much better air cooling solution.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.  Video card pics below.  Sorry they're kind of crappy.

1.






2.





The fans on the video card are oriented right and left.  The one on the right is offset to the right and the one on the left is offset to the left.  I haven't tried seeing if they'll fit facing upwards or something, but it looks like they will hit the passive cooler.  I suppose I could just take the fans off and see if they'll fit that way.

As for the res, I set it up to be almost exactly like this guy's set up:






I guess the 4850X2 is a lot longer than a gtx285.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 2, 2009)

Here is how it looks at the moment.  Any thoughts?

I moved the card to a lower slot, which puts it right above the power supply, but it's not hitting anything else and my res fits.

Don't mind the res placement now.  It's only hanging there so I can measure and cut hoses.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 2, 2009)

poor pete lol, you know what would make life easier? a bay reservoir or EK 150. pete how come you didn't unscrew the top power supply plate? extra ventilation. stick your hard drives at the bottom of the rack and remove unused brackets. that video card doesn't look too healthy, I wish I could help you with your video card but if it was me  I would of had the MCW60 on them already. you have to move the video card back up it's too close the power supply housing, heat is going to radiate up into the video card if not get sucked in before it gets exhausted out the expansion slots, probably don't need the 1200 Watt Toughpower (might consider a trade down the road) try flipping the radiator 180.

PS, what kind of heatsinks are on your memory?


----------



## phanbuey (May 2, 2009)

yeah man that vid card looks bent.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 2, 2009)

Like I first posted.

Try spinning them around at different angles till you find the best position.

IMO you should sell those and get a new Accelero with the 3 fans. I'm sure it is much better.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 2, 2009)

Try spinning them till they fit like mine.


----------



## tong (May 2, 2009)

I got a simple solution, unless you are really set on the reservoir,  make a drive bay extension that feeds back into the mobo area, change to one of these bad boys:





and boom prob solved, you even already have the pump so all u need is the reservoir section of it.


----------



## _jM (May 2, 2009)

This is what I would do if I were you....


----------



## Pete1burn (May 2, 2009)

Awww, you guys don't like my water cooling.  lol


----------



## SonDa5 (May 2, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Awww, you guys don't like my water cooling.  lol



Not that i don't like it. I think people are just trying to help you make the most of your set up.

Your case does look a little small.

I like that pic with the loop going to the cpu then the GPU. That is a sweet set up. Much larger case and another water block for the GPU would be needed.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 2, 2009)

I have two water blocks for the video card.  I was just debating on whether or not to use them.  XSPC also just came out with a full cover block for the 4850X2.

My case is the HAF 932.  It should be big enough for this!  I've never seen a bigger case.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 2, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> I have two water blocks for the video card.  I was just debating on whether or not to use them.  XSPC also just came out with a full cover block for the 4850X2.
> 
> My case is the HAF 932.  It should be big enough for this!  I've never seen a bigger case.



forget full coverage waterblocks they are restrictive, expensive and limited to one card. sell the Zalman's and Reservoir. by the way in my Cooling Guide I mention removing the Hard Drive Rack look at how much extra room you get and as you can see you don't need a EK 250 reservoir lol oh and look a Corsair Power Supply, see where the Hard Drive Rack is supposed to be? see indents on the back panel? you could mount 2 of those little reservoirs there or lay your EK 250 horizontally.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 2, 2009)

From my experience the Zalman VF900 doesn't work very well for cooling the HD4850. 
Use your water blocks and be done with your build.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 2, 2009)

I don't see where the hard drive racks should be.  I don't see any hard drives in that pic.

I was considering selling the 250 and getting a 150.  I don't like the res tops.  I like the looks of the EK res too much.  Maybe a 150 will fit better.

The other problem with using the MCW60s is that 1/2 inch tubing kinks pretty easily, and the gpus are so close together that it seems impossible not to kink it.  There also might a clearance issue with the big side fan.

I have an idea how to make it work, but it's hard to explain.  In to the inner port on the right block, out to the outside port of the left block, then out from there to the CPU or rad, depending.  (That's a lot of heat to be putting into the loop with one radiator.)

I forgot to mention, I did rotate the VF900s so that clearance to the PCI ports isn't an issue anymore.  It's just the res.  So I guess my only option is to sell it and get something smaller.

Thanks for all of the help so far.  Keep it coming!  I wish I could make my case look like the ones above.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 2, 2009)

forget the side 230mm it has no static pressure it's useless use 4x 120mm, this case has almost zero air flow at stock the temperature reduction people experience is due to it's size and ventilation. you could drop down to 7/16" tubing and try to compensate for flow loss. you could also sell the 4850 X2 with the Zalman's should net you a penny. there is no hard drive rack that was my point it gives you more air flow and space, you pop it out with a drill..


----------



## Pete1burn (May 2, 2009)

Where would you put the hard drives then?  

I thought of using 4x120 but the noise seems like it would be too much unless I threw them on a fan controller.

I had been thinking of selling the 4850X2 for a little while now.  Not sure what I would get in its place.  It's just so damn long.  It's a kickass card, don't get me wrong, but I think there are smaller, comparable cards out there that might not even need after market cooling.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (May 2, 2009)

Any chance of you getting a Nvidia 260 GTX,250GTS, or a 285GTX? Then remove the HD bays and cut a hole in the side panel, Mount the HD bays outside and it will still look good.

You could go the next step up and cut a 230mm hole under the HD bays for cooling too.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 2, 2009)

look in my signature for my Cooling Guide and give "230mm Fans" and "Modifications" a quick glance. you use a 5.25" to 3.25" Hard Drive Adapter it's kinda like the 3.5" to 5.25" Adapter that comes with the case but suited for Hard Drives you mount the Hard Drives in the top bays the Adapters are $2-4 a piece the only problem is they are hard to track down.  alternatively you can purchase one of these and install it in your 5.25" bay it will take up 3x 5.25" bays and you can mount 4x Hard Drives in it with a extra 120mm in the front of the 4:3 module you can also take the front off so it should fit even with the drive bay cover on and since it only takes up 3x 5.25" drive bays you can still have 2x Optical Drives and 1x Fan Controller.


----------



## Nick89 (May 2, 2009)

Rotate the VF900's 90' degrees you have them sideways.:shadedshu


----------



## Pete1burn (May 2, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Rotate the VF900's 90' degrees you have them sideways.:shadedshu



I know, I did that already.


----------



## douglatins (May 2, 2009)

_jM said:


> This is what I would do if I were you....
> 
> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/4004/img0626sl2.jpg



thats sexy as hell


----------



## Pete1burn (May 2, 2009)

I know, right?  I want my case to look exactly like that.  lol


----------



## Pete1burn (May 2, 2009)

Ok, I just ordered an EK 150 and one of those Coolermaster drive bays Bumblebee recommended.  We'll see how that turns out.

I just want this to look neat.  I might even trade my Thermaltake PSU, even though it's a kickass psu.  It's just HUGE!


----------



## Naekuh (May 2, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Ok, I just ordered an EK 150 and one of those Coolermaster drive bays Bumblebee recommended.  We'll see how that turns out.
> 
> I just want this to look neat.  I might even trade my Thermaltake PSU, even though it's a kickass psu.  It's just HUGE!



ohhh u got a ek res...

I would recomend something like this... instead of using a D5.







if this interests you, let me know, you just need a XSPC top +  Koolance 1 card sli bridge.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 2, 2009)

Does the water in the res's swirl like that,or does the short tube in the bottom stop it? I may get one o them res's for my setup,is the xspc res top better or one of these?

Thanks naekuh.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 2, 2009)

If I were to sell this 4850X2, what's a comparable card?  GTX285?

Also, I'm thinking of trading or selling the Toughpower 1200 and getting a Corsair 1k watt or something.  Do they have a smaller footprint?


----------



## Naekuh (May 2, 2009)

tigger said:


> Does the water in the res's swirl like that,or does the short tube in the bottom stop it? I may get one o them res's for my setup,is the xspc res top better or one of these?
> 
> Thanks naekuh.



well if he got the new ek res, it has a anti votex.

So if he uses top inlet, and bottom outlet, you can avoid the vortex.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a build log for this case?  I definitely want to see it.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 3, 2009)

just pop the HAF 932 hard drive rack out all you need is a drill with 1/8" bit 4 rivets on top and several on the bottom I think. easy. I don't like the 90' fittings they are restrictive. forget that check out http://www.million-dollar-pc.com


----------



## Pete1burn (May 3, 2009)

I will pop out the rivets when I get home from the hospital.  I already got that drive bay adapter you linked in the other post.

Any thoughts on the video card and power supply?  Should I sell and get others?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 3, 2009)

you could purchase a Corsair 850TX the housing is shorter, I don't think a Geforce GTX 285 will be noticeable in performance the benefits to this would be slight performance gain at higher resolutions, aesthetics, cooling and less tubing. you have the MCW60-R2? you can purchase the GT200 retention kit and the GT200 heatsink from Swiftech see here. I'm sure you could do a straight trade 4850X2 with 2x Zalman VF900 for a GTX 285, I would do it if you paid for shipping if they try to get cute throw in that extra Swiftech MCW60-R2 that you wont need. I would volt mod that GTX 285!


----------



## Naekuh (May 3, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/4004/img0626sl2.jpg
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a build log for this case?  I definitely want to see it.



Thats not a difficult build.

if you want to mirror it, i could tell you how, but as i said, its not the best you can do, and i can most definitely think of a few tweeks.  

The case looks like a rocketfish or a lian li.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 3, 2009)

I don't do 90 degree fittings myself, but what else would you have tweaked?  I'm trying to get a lot of input here so that my final product is a result of lots of advice.  Thanks.


----------



## Naekuh (May 4, 2009)

First off a DD fullcover block instead of the swiftech.  Has a nice low flow drop and would make tube routing simpler. 

Also id get a DDC over a D5 anyday.  And the cpu block is quite old...  So there are better cpu blocks on the market.  

What parts do you have now? and what did you look at getting? Maybe i can help you tweek it in the middle.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 4, 2009)

DDC355 pump w/XSPC top
Dtek Fuzion V2
XSPC RX360 rad
Feser blue UV tubing
EK res (was 250, ordered 150 to test)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 4, 2009)

Same pump i'm using,good pump/res combo.I've seen people running that with 3 rads and a couple of blocks with no problem.


----------



## Naekuh (May 4, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> DDC355 pump w/XSPC top
> Dtek Fuzion V2
> XSPC RX360 rad
> Feser blue UV tubing
> EK res (was 250, ordered 150 to test)



thats good hardware yet why havent you set it up yet?  

I would use a coupler, or a rotary coupler to join your res with your DDC. 

Try to keep the loop as short as possible.  The fusion should go after pump in loop order.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 4, 2009)

Cause I'm at the hospital with my new daughter.  

I have it mostly set up.  I just ran into a few snags.  See the first page for a pic of my setup as it stands currently.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

aww congratulations. really think you should go for the GTX 285 and 850TX Power Supply. Full Coverage Waterblocks have more surface to cover which makes them restrictive, expensive and inefficient. and it doesn't matter how low the restriction on a 90' fitting is they will still be restrictive it's physics.


----------



## Naekuh (May 4, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Cause I'm at the hospital with my new daughter.
> .



oh wow congrats !!!  

u gonna overclock your daughter too? i know she comes watercooled.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 4, 2009)

Thanks!



BumbleBee said:


> aww congratulations. really think you should go for the GTX 285 and 850TX Power Supply. Full Coverage Waterblocks have more surface to cover which makes them restrictive, expensive and inefficient. and it doesn't matter how low the restriction on a 90' fitting is they will still be restrictive it's physics.



Part of the problem with asking for help on the internet is that everyone has a different opinion.    I was thinking a GTX285, then people say the 275 a tad overclocked is just as good and saves $100, and then people saying wait for the 4890 Atomic edition, which outperforms the 285.  (The Atomic does look pretty kickass to me!)  

And honestly, I cannot stand non-modular power supplies.  I only use two or three of the cables total, and even with the HAF it's hard to hide all that extra cabling.  Also, there's no need to replace the power supply if removing the drive cage gives me enough room to route the tubing.  If I could come out maybe $100 on top after everything I would consider it, since I'm trying to save up for a 24" monitor as well.  So if I could sell the Toughpower for like $300, spend $200 on a new psu and be $100 in the green, I would probably still do it.  No full coverage blocks, I agree.



Naekuh said:


> oh wow congrats !!!
> 
> u gonna overclock your daughter too? i know she comes watercooled.



Hehe thanks.  Thankfully she's dry now.  We just have to see how our 2.5 year old is going to handle this.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

you could get the new 750HX it's modular. you can volt mod either the GTX 275 or 285 doesn't matter what Vendor or Model get the cheapest one. take a one time hit of $40-60 USD for a soldering iron, solder, pot, electrical tape, etc. then stick a MCW60-R2 on it.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 4, 2009)

I would feel kinda scared buying a brand new card and then soldering it.  I think I want something that will work out of the box.  That would either be a 275, 285 or the 4890 Atomic.

And I will keep my power supply if removing the drive bay gives me enough room to work with the pump without too much trouble.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

yes but the power supply is covering the bottom fan mount which is the second most important fan mount. and soldering a video card is not hard. practise on a old or dead video or audio card.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 4, 2009)

The bottom fan mount?  I mean I know there's a fan mount there, but everything stays nice and cool as it is.  Could you please elaborate a little bit?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

the most important fan mounts are the 4 on the side panel the second most important is the 2 on the bottom panel, air is the coolest at the bottom of the case and floor of a room. you want a cold air stream to travel across the southbridge and memory and into the radiator because remember if you put 4 on the side panel it will be directly cooling the motherboard and you have no intake in the front currently this is why I told you to get a power supply with a shorter housing not because of tubing or routing but because 1200 watts is a bit overkill and to be able to use that fan mount.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 4, 2009)

Ah.  I was considering changing the side 220 to four 120s, but I never though to put fans on the bottom.  We'll see what the HX750 is priced at when it comes out.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

yes and you will have intake on the x, y and z axis.


----------



## Sasqui (May 4, 2009)

Pete - There's a way to move the EK res so that it's closer towards the side panel, and include two mounts, so that it'll be completely out of the way of the video card.  The only possible issue could be the tube to your pump.

I can share pics and techniques if you are interested.


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2009)

Its not worth modding the GT200 series... the VRMS get unbearably hot, and unless you have a full coverage block (i dont) then they'll hit 100C in no time - the little cooling plate that comes with the swifty block is like a party hat on a skydiver, totally worthless.  

If you get the 275 IMO there is very little point in extra cooling for it; your overclock will be 5% higher... but not worth the $40 block and the $20 cooling plate.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

he already has the blocks. all he needs is the retention plate and either the Swiftech MC16 BGA Heatsinks or the GT200 Aluminum Plate. and you can take the memory over 3000Mhz.


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2009)

I didnt see it on his list, is why I assumed




System Specs 
DDC355 pump w/XSPC top
Dtek Fuzion V2
XSPC RX360 rad
Feser blue UV tubing
EK res (was 250, ordered 150 to test)


You can't on the 260's... i have that same setup... that memory won't budge over 2484 Mhz.  I have that exact aluminum cover heatsink (but for the 65nm version)... it does not  cool well without an additional fan in the VRM area.

The gtx 285 mem does go alot higher tho... it will be a nice looking setup.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

he has 2x MCW60-R2 if he sells one he can cover a lot of the cost for the GT200 retention plate and GT200 aluminum heatsink.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 4, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Pete - There's a way to move the EK res so that it's closer towards the side panel, and include two mounts, so that it'll be completely out of the way of the video card.  The only possible issue could be the tube to your pump.
> 
> I can share pics and techniques if you are interested.



Sasqui, I would love some pics if you're willing.  Thanks!


----------



## Sasqui (May 4, 2009)

So I took some time to make sure this would work - it pushes the EK closer to the side panel, away from the motherboard...  and gives enough clearance for a full hieght card behind (with about 1/2" to spare) - the only problem I can see are PCIe power connectors.

You'll need to drill extra holes for it - see the pics.  Cool thing - they don't interfere with any 3.5" drive bays.

I fashioned rubber spacers (see the top pic), out of 1/4" ID fuel line hose using a utility knife - hose cost about $1.00/ft at the local hardware store, I used the extra in other spots.  Each washer is a little less than 1/4" thick, so the EK mounts ride on those and the sheet metal bend-over towards the front of the drive bays (quite stable and sturdy).

In the second pic, you can see where the machine screws go through and stainless washers/nuts.







Here's the other side (pic2):






Perhaps that'll help in your situation!


----------



## Pete1burn (May 4, 2009)

Thanks!  I'll study in more detail in a couple days when things calm down.


----------



## Naekuh (May 5, 2009)

that fillport looks annodized alu.

watch out for it.

Id hate for you to get corrosion because of that fillport.


----------



## Sasqui (May 5, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> that fillport looks annodized alu.
> 
> watch out for it.
> 
> Id hate for you to get corrosion because of that fillport.



Yep, it's a danger den fillport.  If it wasn't anodized and I was filling the system with salt water, I'd worry.   The only corrosion I ever saw was a POS Koolance nickle plated splitter that started to rust!


----------



## Pete1burn (May 6, 2009)

Ok I just put in the drive bay adapter.  Looks great!  Now on to searching for a new video card.  I want know the release date on the 4890 Atomic.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Ok I just put in the drive bay adapter.  Looks great!  Now on to searching for a new video card.  I want know the release date on the 4890 Atomic.



You, me and half the forums want to know...  If you want to watercool a 4890, Powercolor has one with a full-coverage EK block installed on it for $330.  Not a bad deal considering it's $250 for the card and about $110 for the block.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 6, 2009)

Full coverage blocks are pretty restrictive, but I'd consider it.  I only have the CPU in the loop right now.  Adding one more block, even a full-coverage shouldn't restrict it too much.

Do you have a link?


----------



## Naekuh (May 6, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Full coverage blocks are pretty restrictive, but I'd consider it.  I only have the CPU in the loop right now.
> Do you have a link?



uhhh actually FC blocks are less restrictive on some occasions.

The DD blocks are known for uber low resistance, and 






Testing was conducted by martin link'd off skinnee's review site:
http://martin.skinneelabs.com/DangerDen-IONE.html


----------



## Pete1burn (May 6, 2009)

I thought we were talking about Powercolor though.  Are they the same as something else in that chart?

Looking for a link to the card with it so I can read up on it.  Google isn't being nice to me.


----------



## air_ii (May 6, 2009)

Power Color (by the looks of it) uses EK water block.


----------



## Naekuh (May 6, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> I thought we were talking about Powercolor though.  Are they the same as something else in that chart?
> 
> Looking for a link to the card with it so I can read up on it.  Google isn't being nice to me.



im showing you an example of how far full cover blocks have gone.

On average the new blocks will share the restriction of there old counter parts.  Not much is changed on full cover blocks besides trying to get the base to match the pcb.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> You, me and half the forums want to know...  If you want to watercool a 4890, Powercolor has one with a full-coverage EK block installed on it for $330.  Not a bad deal considering it's $250 for the card and about $110 for the block.



I see what you're saying now.  Powercolor has a pre-watercooled standard 4890.  I wonder if they'll do the same with the Atomic.  That's what I really wanted to get.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 7, 2009)

full coverage water blocks are restrictive because they have more surface to cover, the only time I would ever use full coverage water blocks is if I had a Triple or Quad SLI/CrossFire and EK doesn't make the greatest water blocks either.. you have 2 perfectly good MCW60-R2 what is the most important part of the video card to cool? the gpu.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 7, 2009)

Do we even know if the MCW60 fits on a 4890?  I don't think the restriction would be so bad if I'm only cooling two things in my loop.  a FC water block might have sucked on a 4850X2 because of the extra GPU.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

MCW60-R2 will fit on any GPU because GPU's get smaller and smaller you just need the proper retention plate which are usually under $10 in fact it is compatible with the 4870 by default so it should be compatible with the 4890. also check this out.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 8, 2009)

I don't think the Sapphire Atomic is reference.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

I don't understand you want to pay extra for the Sapphire Atomic 4890 but use the MCW60-R2. just buy the cheapest 4890, Power Color 4890 it's $219 AR on newegg.

by the way Pete you installed the hard drive adapter was that the 4:3 module?


----------



## Pete1burn (May 8, 2009)

Because the Atomic is overclocked from the factory, so it's already faster than a stock 4890.  I don't want to lose any performance.  I'm only gaming at 1600x1200 at the moment, but I might be getting a 24" monitor soon, so I want whatever video card I end up with to last me a while.  I enjoy playing my games at max everything.

Yes, it is the 4:3 module you linked me to on Newegg.  It barely fit because of my fan controller, optical drive and radiator, but it worked.  I have no room for anything else in the top bay now.  

My SSD and two 400gb sata drives will fit at least.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

forget the Atomic. did you take the front filter off the 4:3 module off or did you leave it on? do the HAF 932 drive bay covers fit with it in the bay?


----------



## Pete1burn (May 8, 2009)

I left everything alone and stock.  It's in there with the fan, cover that says Cooler Master, etc.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

but do the HAF drive bay covers fit or did you remove them? I want to know if the 4:3 module (with the front filter off) can fit and still use the HAF drive bay covers.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 8, 2009)

I can test that out for you tomorrow.  I'll take the front cover off and try the stock covers again.

Can you tell me why you're saying forget the Atomic?  Are you saying a stock 4890 will run max settings at 1600x1200?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

see they are supposed to fit like this without the case's drive bay covers but i'm curious if you take the front filter off if you can keep the drive bay covers so the fan is up against the three covers.

because your paying extra for a aftermarket cooler you wont be using and a overclock you can do yourself. and yeah it will run max settings at that resolution.

I appreciate it if you could try tomorrow because I put it in my guide it would fit if it doesn't i'll remove it. and if you could take a picture of the front with the 4:3 module without the front filter and drive bay covers on that would be great!


----------



## Pete1burn (May 8, 2009)

Sure thing.  I'll do it for you tomorrow and report back here or PM you.

I don't mean to be so indecisive about a video card, it's just that I spent so much on the 4850X2 and it turns out it's not working, so the next purchase I make I want it to be the last one I need for a while.


----------

